# Ascistes fact



## MichaelA69 (Sep 5, 2015)

*Ascites fact*

From Engormix:
http://en.engormix.com/MA-poultry-i...s-water-belly-broiler-t5202/165-p40.htm#20727

_During winter, ambient temperature inside poultry houses could get lower with a potential consequence of a decrease in body temperature of birds unless the temperature inside the house is controlled . Even in environmentally controlled houses, temperature inside the house could get lower by 5-10 F due to incoming air for ventilation purpose. Such condition will trigger an increased oxygen demand by the birds for metabolism to generate heat and maintain body temperature. In our study, we found that unless the oxygen concentration in the poultry house is maintained above 19.6%, Ascites will occur due to an increased pressure in the pulmonary artery causing an increase in pressure of the portal and mesenteric veins leading to plasma like fluid to leak into the abdominal cavity._


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

So colder temps will require more food for increased metabolism and increased metabolism will require more oxygen . Because oxygen is required at 21% for all living things to function, and the chicken house without enough ventilation would cause a drop in the 21% needed because less is like suffocation , right so far? So your ventilation has to be increased to equal what is needed/required. 

Then the arteries at a lower than required 21% tries to make up the difference by increasing pressure which increases pressure in the veins which causes them to leak?

So correcting back to the required 21% by ventilation, all goes back to normal.

Is this a correct comprehension?


----------



## MichaelA69 (Sep 5, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> So colder temps will require more food for increased metabolism and increased metabolism will require more oxygen . Because oxygen is required at 21% for all living things to function, and the chicken house without enough ventilation would cause a drop in the 21% needed because less is like suffocation , right so far? So your ventilation has to be increased to equal what is needed/required.
> 
> Then the arteries at a lower than required 21% tries to make up the difference by increasing pressure which increases pressure in the veins which causes them to leak?
> 
> ...


It is correct to me. I leave windows cracked in my coops and have open eaves in certain directions so that wind does not blast in, but air can go out. I've never had trouble with Ascites. I do know that respiratory problems from air sac mites or dust can contribute to it from what I've read in the past. I sure would like to spend more time with my birds. Part of the enjoyment is providing a good environment for them. When I retire some day I'll have lots of time if I live that long.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I used to come home from work and get a cup of coffee and sit outside for a while. I think the chickens were happy too.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The one thing to keep in mind is that this article is about chickens kept in conditions far different from what ours are kept in. Unless someone goes in and seals their coop tighter than our houses I doubt that the lack of oxygen will be an issue for us.


----------



## MichaelA69 (Sep 5, 2015)

robin416 said:


> The one thing to keep in mind is that this article is about chickens kept in conditions far different from what ours are kept in. Unless someone goes in and seals their coop tighter than our houses I doubt that the lack of oxygen will be an issue for us.


When new people follow up with an idea about raising some backyard chickens, you may be surprised how many end up with problems that could be prevented. Improper ventilation and diet being a few of them. I used to see posts on other forums where folks were inquiring about Ascites and other problems attributed to poor ventilation and diet. So you can disregard this thread if you choose, but others may learn something, and possibly seek more information on this matter.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I wonder if poor ventilation can build up CO2 in the housing, thereby reducing O2 and Nitrogen? 
The air we breathe is 21% O2, and something like 78% Nitrogen and 1% C02. I've seen that infants that are on respirators can get ph acidic when the CO2 builds up, and require faster breathing to reduce the c02 Because you have 100% air, percentages above, and if one builds up, like Nitrogen or CO2, it's got to reduce something because they have to add up to 100%.

So is poor ventilation actually a reduction of 02 coming in or are the animals exhaling so much C02 that it's harder for the O2 to come in and take it's place. 

In people, if you exercise, the c02 builds up and the O2/C02 ratio is corrected by breathing faster.

In a nutshell, poor ventilation= increase in c02=acidic change in blood=body not functioning well due to acidic blood (less than 7.5 ph)
when your body needs ph 7.5 to function normally.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

oooh! That made my brain hurt ;-) !!! But, I figured it out!
Makes sense. ...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

seminolewind said:


> I wonder if poor ventilation can build up CO2 in the housing, thereby reducing O2 and Nitrogen?
> The air we breathe is 21% O2, and something like 78% Nitrogen and 1% C02. I've seen that infants that are on respirators can get ph acidic when the CO2 builds up, and require faster breathing to reduce the c02 Because you have 100% air, percentages above, and if one builds up, like Nitrogen or CO2, it's got to reduce something because they have to add up to 100%.
> 
> So is poor ventilation actually a reduction of 02 coming in or are the animals exhaling so much C02 that it's harder for the O2 to come in and take it's place.
> ...


Which fits with hundreds of birds living in commercial house conditions.


----------



## MichaelA69 (Sep 5, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> I wonder if poor ventilation can build up CO2 in the housing, thereby reducing O2 and Nitrogen?
> The air we breathe is 21% O2, and something like 78% Nitrogen and 1% C02. I've seen that infants that are on respirators can get ph acidic when the CO2 builds up, and require faster breathing to reduce the c02 Because you have 100% air, percentages above, and if one builds up, like Nitrogen or CO2, it's got to reduce something because they have to add up to 100%.
> 
> So is poor ventilation actually a reduction of 02 coming in or are the animals exhaling so much C02 that it's harder for the O2 to come in and take it's place.
> ...


Fresh air brings in oxygen where by products from chickens such as ammonia and carbon dioxide are removed.


----------



## MichaelA69 (Sep 5, 2015)

robin416 said:


> Which fits with hundreds of birds living in commercial house conditions.


Also possible with 4 backyard chickens in a coop with inadequate ventilation.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

nannypattyrn said:


> oooh! That made my brain hurt ;-) !!! But, I figured it out!
> Makes sense. ...


I'm sorry I made your brain hurt, LOL. I guess I'm trying to say that ventilation is a two way street. Fresh air needs to come in, but c02 needs to leave. I think the problem is moreso with getting the c02 out . And bacterial air as well.


----------

